# Kindle TOUCH firmware update 5.3.7 Now at 5.3.7.2 on 7/22/14



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Downloaded books yesterday and noticed new firmware was also installed. Version 5.3 7. May be the same improvements and the new PW 5.3.8 listed at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200790650


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Tabatha!
I grabbed the 5.3.8 update for my PW1. I had been running 5.3.6. Downloaded manually with no problems.
Very minor update, but I do likes me some updates!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice! going to dust off my old touch and update. thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Touch update is slightly different to the PW update. Here's what Amazon says it includes:

The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:

*Improvements when buying from a book sample*

While reading a sample of a book, you can view the price of the full book and purchase from the reading toolbar with one tap.

*View full definition when looking up a word*

When you look up a word in the dictionary, you can now view the full definition in the definition window.

*Search enhancements*

You can easily search for a highlighted word or phrase in your book, your items, or in the Kindle Store. Highlight the word or phrase, tap More, and then tap Search.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think this update was available as of several weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if the dictionary/search update that Paperwhite just got will make it to Kindle Touch as well. I assume it will as the two are so similar.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I had already downloaded it before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I think this update was available as of several weeks ago. It will be interesting to see if the dictionary/search update that Paperwhite just got will make it to Kindle Touch as well. I assume it will as the two are so similar.


I don't know. . . . I was just reading a review that seemed to indicate that the _reason_ they could do some of the software enhancements was because of a faster processor.

But I guess we'll see!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

New version software for the Kindle Touch found today. 5.3.7.2. Original link will still get you there.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Just updated my Touch.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Jim Johnson said:


> Thanks for the info! Just updated my Touch.


Did you notice anything different with this update?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Did you notice anything different with this update?


No, not yet. I couldn't find a list of specific changes other than the generic "The software update includes bug fixes and performance improvements." so if there are new features, I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bet the store menu items are adjusted to reference the new Kindle Unlimited feature . . . .


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bet the store menu items are adjusted to reference the new Kindle Unlimited feature . . . .


Weirdly, I don't see KU mentioned anywhere on the menu. I can go to the store and see links for the KOLL and Kindle Worlds, but no KU.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Darn. I was hoping they would add Page Flip and popup footnotes, and maybe Goodreads integration. But maybe KT does not have enough screen resolution to make Page Flip preview readable.


----------

